# animierter Charplaner



## Dan3 (20. März 2008)

Ich würde Vorschlagen das man in den charplaner eine animation erstellt wenn man sich zB seinen aufruft un dann noch mit T6 teilen ausstattet das man es dann auch sieht un die anderen kleinigkeiten^^das wär dann super^^


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Da gäb es die Möglichkeit des Exports für den Modelviewer. Beim alten gab es die möglichkeit. Ich denke Beowolve arbeit bereits daran.


----------



## Beowolve (23. März 2008)

Also in diese Richtung ist etwas in Planung, das alte Exportfeature funktioniert derzeit nicht mehr da sich beim Modelviewer was geändert hat. Ich werd mal sehen ob ich das demnächst wieder aktivieren kann.

PS: Beowol*v*e




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Was denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

